# Top 10 albums (CDs) that profoundly affected you



## dcoscina (Oct 10, 2013)

I was thinking about the various artists and albums that inspired me as a musician over the years. Here they are in order of importance for me 

1. Star Wars- John Williams 
It was the first double album I bought and the music got me hooked on film scores
2. Superman, the Movie- Williams again. Furthered my interest in soundtracks.
3. Thief- Tangerine Dream- I can thank these guys for a life long addiction to buying gear. When I heard "scrap yard" I fell in love with synths.
4. Turn of a Friendly Card- Alan Parsons Project- the marriage of rock and orchestral arrangements just worked for me. I first fell in love with this album in 1981 and it's still as interesting today as it was to me as a 13 year old back then.
5. First Circle- Pat Metheny Group- before I entered York U for jazz performance I had shifted from electronic music to jazz fusion. This album is still one of my favourites as it combines and fuses a bunch of influences together seamlessly. Also enjoy Still Life Talking (saw them twice live that year)
6. Papillon- jerry goldsmith's 70s score marked my return to film scores and actually solidified my direction changing from jazz performance to composition major in university
7. The song of the earth- Mahler- cond Von Karajan- still one of my favourite pieces of all time. I also enjoy Kindertote lieder as well.
8. Alexander Nevsky- Prokofiev cond Andre Previn- and so began my love of the music of Prokofiev
8. Harmonielehre- John Adams cond Simon Rattle
9. Herrmann at the Movies- cond Salonen- the best cd compilation of Herrmann's classic scores to Psycho, Vertigo and the most beautiful reading of his F451 suite.
10. Stravinsky Rite of Spring- cond Tilson Thomas- crisp clean reading of this piece. It took me 20 years to get into Stravinskys seminal piece but this did it.


----------



## Farkle (Oct 10, 2013)

Hm. This is a good one!!

Um. Lemme take a stab (in no particular order):

1. Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back. Like most composers my age, that was the seminal moment in "Damn, I want to be able to do this!"
2. Rush - Moving Pictures. Such a great blend of intelligent rock, cool arrangements, and crisp production; totally got me hearing that rock could be thoughtful and "interesting" while still being accessible.
3. Genesis - Selling England By the Pound. While "the Lamb" has my all time fave song (In the Cage), the sheer drama and orchestral brilliance of all the tracks in SEbtP was stupendous. And the 7/8 extended instrumental at the end of Cinema Show is just an amazing experience aurally.
4. Stravinsky - Firebird (Suite or Ballet, I don't care). That ending brings tears to my eyes; it was such an amazing ability to "show" the story through the music. It's full of smart, emotional orchestral gestures. 
5. Copland - Appalachian Spring. So Simple, so pure, so brilliantly composed. Coming out of Duke U, with this crappy "All music that isn't post-Boulez integral serialism is a waste", this album was a breath of fresh air... and it reminded me that music is supposed to move an audience emotionally.
6. Chick Corea - Beneath the Mask. I loved Jazz, but never could "get" the pure bebop sound. I loved it, but couldn't write in that style. When I heard Beneath, I found a blend of jazz and pop that I could totally write in the style of. Such fun!
7. Yes - Fragile. That synth solo in Heart of the Sunrise!! When I finally learned that, I felt like I had really conquered the instrument. That album was so adventurous, so amazing.
8. Danny Elfman - Batman. The minute I saw that movie, I ran out and got the CD. That score was so dark, brooding, muscular, and passionate. Just an amazing experience.
9. Alan Silvestri - Predator. Okay, I didn't get the CD until Intrada released it, but I transcribed like 4-5 cues from the film, so it counts. It was such a taut, brassy bit of awesomeness, and it was the perfect complement to the totally fun, over-the-top sci-fi horror flick that was Ah-nold's best film to date. (Besides the Terminator). 
10. Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4. Man, that guy knows how to write a melody! Totally got me hearing a supple fluid melody as an emotional journey.

Whew! That just scratches the surface, but there's a fun little diversion to end the day!! 

Mike


----------



## lux (Oct 10, 2013)

in no particular order and for no special reasons. I have like 20/30 more.

- Joe Jackson: Night and Day
- Radiohead: The Bend
- Tears for fears: Songs from the big chair
- Alanis Morrisette: Jagged little pill
- Sting: The dream of the blue turtles
- Tori Amos: Little Heartquakes
- John Williams: Empire strikes back
- Danny Elfman: Spiderman
- Alan Silvestri: Contact
- Toto: Toto IV


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 10, 2013)

Ozzy Osbourne: Blizzard of Ozz and Diary of a Madman. I'm counting these as one since they were written and recorded so closely together, I discovered them at the same time, and it's really the Rhandy Rhoads aspect that influenced me.

Metallica: Ride the Lightning
This is the album that got me away from generic, early '80s metal and pretty much changed my view on what great metal could be.

Metallica: Master of Puppets
This is only one of three albums that I consider perfect in every aspect. In fact, I do not listen to much metal anymore, but this album still gets played constantly.

Testament: The Legacy
Killer guitar riffs and melodic playing by Alex Skolnick.

Queensryche: Operation Mindcrime
The second album that I consider perfect in every aspect. I got to see them perform this live and it remains one of my favorite concert experiences.

Yngwie J. Malmsteen's Rising Force
The only album that is worth listening to by him. Lots of clones, but nothing tops this one.

Joe Satriani: Flying in a Blue Dream
The third album I consider perfect. Even the songs he sings on it are great. Most people consider Surfing with the Alien his best album, but the tone and fluid playing on this album really connnected with me. His stuff sounds easy to play, but is of course not. I never listen to him and think that I can't play it. Of course I can't, but unlike other virtuosos I am lured into thinking I can!

John Williams: Star Wars
I listened to this when I was younger, but never listened to the entire soundtrack until I started becoming interested in film/game music. Just phenomenal in every way.

I can't really think of any others that profoundly affected me, but the following are in heavy rotation:

Lorne Balfe: Assassin's Creed 3: The Tyranny of King Washington.
Michael Giaccino: Star Trek into Darkness
Bryan Tyler: Terra Nova


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 10, 2013)

lux @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> in no particular order and for no special reasons. I have like 20/30 more.
> 
> - Tears for fears: Songs from the big chair
> - Alanis Morrisette: Jagged little pill
> ...



Great albums! I listened to JLP a lot in the '90s. 

I should probably add 
Ten- Pearl Jam
Superunknown- SoundGarden


----------



## guitarman1960 (Oct 10, 2013)

Some of the Albums that influenced me most in no particular order.

1. Jimi Hendrix - Band Of Gypsies 
2. Tangerine Dream - Rubycon
3. John Carpenter - Escape From New York
4. Mahavishnu Orchestra - Visions Of The Emerald Beyond
5. Jeff Beck - Wired
6. Hawkwind - Warrior On The Edge Of Time
7. Led Zeppelin - Presence
8. Mark Isham - Blade
9. Jerry Goldsmith - Alien
10. Pink Floyd - Live At Pompeii

Apart from Mark Isham, a bit of a 70's Fest!! Best decade in History! :D


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 10, 2013)

This is not really an album, but this video, and the other 3 parts, pretty much got me hooked on composing. Just as influential as Rhandy Rhoads getting me to start playing guitar when I was 12.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 10, 2013)

Not in any specific order:

1)The Cranberries - Everybody Else Is Doing It, So Why Can't We? 
2)New Order - Substance 
3)Ned's Atomic Dustbin - God Fodder
4)Mirco De Govia - Chronoscale
5)Doves - The Last Broadcast
6)Hooverphonic - Blue Wonder Power Milk
7)The Cure - Disintegration
8)Natalie Merchant - Ophelia
9)The Cardigans - Gran Turismo
10)Way Out West - Self Titled


----------



## Arbee (Oct 11, 2013)

1 Michel Colombier - Michel Colombier (the red cover) 
2 Dave Grusin - Mountain Dance
3 Malcolm McLaren - Waltz Darling
4 Toto IV - Toto
5 ES Posthumus - Unearthed
6 Michael Jackson - Off the Wall
7 Yes - Fragile
8 Led Zeppelin - any of their first 5 albums
9 Focus - Moving Waves
10 Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells

.


----------



## doctornine (Oct 11, 2013)

I always find these kinds of threads interesting - generally sends me off to check out something I haven't heard before. Anwyay, off the top of my head, in no particular order are 10 that inspired me greatly at the time, and continue to reward repeated listening :

Heldon - Angnetta Nilsson
The Grateful Dead - Live Dead
Sigur Ros - Takk
Isaac Hayes - Shaft: OST
Serge Gainsbourg - Histoire De Melody Nelson
Swans - Children Of God
Skinny Puppy - ViviSectVi
Graeme Revell - The Crow: OST
Slayer - Reign In Blood
Popol Vuh - Nosferatu: OST

and that barely scratches the surface :wink:


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh, just 10 CDs?

*1. Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back Special Edition*
I think this is and will be forever John Williams masterpiece.

*2. The Rock -Soundtrack*
Was my first RC Soundtrack with three of the most talented composers and it really rocks!

*3. Pain of Salvation - One hour by the concrete lake*
Pain of Salvation is a prog-rock band from sweden and they are jsut great. This is an concept album about crimes of war and destruction of nature. You can feel the tension in every song. Really a masterpiece of songwriting and storytelling.

*4. Wardruna - Yggdrasil*
Wardruna is a musical project inspired by ancient rune songs. Very dark and atmospheric, but it also has so much drive. Big drums, just ethno-instruments and ancient vocals. Very cool. This music is so different from any other genre. Its more like a feeling. 

*5 - John Williams - The Guitarist John Williams*
It's a little bit sad that this talented guitarist always stands behind the name of great composer John Williams. But also, he is one of the best I've ever heard and i like is style of reinventing some older song. A very silent cd, but his playing blows you away.

*6. Lorenna McKennit - The Book of Secrets*
This is a wonderful folk-cd with so many ear worms that it is really stunning. I always enjoy reading her booklets to the cd, cause she tells so wonderful stories how she was inspired to make those songs. It's a very good example why to prefer a cd than a download.

*7. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells*
No words needed!

*8. The Dubliners*
These men all played on stage until the day they died. So sad that they are gone, but all cds of them give me such chills... just an amazing band.

*9. Dream Theater - Images and Words*
I love these guys. Great musicians, amazing songwriter and this album is an absolute masterpiece.

*10. Juno Reactor - Labyrinth*
The mix of driving, electronic beats, big pads and stunning bass with so many well played ethno instruments fascinates me. My favourite electronic cd alltime.



Hey, I hope some people find some new and amazing music in this list.

Best regards,
Jan


----------



## doctornine (Oct 11, 2013)

And the above illustrates my point : Wardruna.

Never heard them before, a bit of quick googling and I'm hearing something I've never heard before that I like very much.

=o


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 11, 2013)

I couldn't narrow it down to albums, so I will give the 10 artists (still hard) in no particular order. Okay, I'll pick an album:

1. Jimi Hendrix - Bold As Love
2. Weather Report - Heavy Weather
3. Joni Mitchell - Hejira
4. Jeff Beck - Jeff Beck Group (the one with the orange on the cover)
5. Thomas Newman - The Man With One Red Shoe
6. Little Feat - Feat's Don't Fail Me Now
7. The Beatles - Sgt. Peppers's Lonely Hearts Club Band
8. Frank Zappa - Roxy & Elsewhere
9. Steely Dan - The Royal Scam
10. Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin ll


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't had the requisite 6 months to obsess over the list, mind.

1. The Story of Star Wars (OST and SFX / dialogue) - John Williams / Ben Burtt
2. Oxygene - Jean Michel Jarre
3. Boy - U2
4. Multiplies - The Yellow Magic Orchestra
5. Cupid and Psyche - Scritti Politti
6. A Pagan Place - The Waterboys
7. The Flat Earth - Thomas Dolby
8. Run Lola Run -Tykwer, Klimek Heil
9. Funeral - Arcade Fire
10. How To Train Your Dragon - John Powell


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 11, 2013)

OMG - How did I leave Scritti Politti out :shock: :shock: :shock: 

My jaw is still on the floor from those guys. Ray Bardani once let me listen to the multritracks of that stuff. Minot Sound in White Plains, New York MANY years ago.

It's just cruel to have to pick 10 anything.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 11, 2013)

dinerdog @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> OMG - How did I leave Scritti Politti out :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> My jaw is still on the floor from those guys. Ray Bardani once let me listen to the multritracks of that stuff. Minot Sound in White Plains, New York MANY years ago.
> 
> It's just cruel to have to pick 10 anything.



Scritti multitracks - WOWSERS

And yeah... I left off Thomas Newman's Shawshank Redemption. That can't be right.


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 11, 2013)

Nirvana - In Utero/Nevermind/Bleach

Pearl Jam - Ten

Graeme Revell - The Crow

The Beatles - Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band

Tan Dun - Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

Vangelis - Albedo .39 / Bladerunner

Avril Lavigne - Let Go

The Pixies - Bossanova

John Williams - Star Wars/Jurassic Park/Harry Potter

Boards of Canada - Music has the Right to Children / Campfire Headphase


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice lists guys. I will have to check out some of these albums.


----------



## SergeD (Oct 11, 2013)

"profoundly affected you", instead of "preferred albums", nice thread.

In my youth,

1. Ten Years After - Shhh
2. Led Zeppelin II
3. Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds Of Fire (shocking)
4. Menuhin Shankar - East Meets West
5. Santana - Caravanserai
6. Pink Floyd - Meedle
7. Genesis- Selling England By The Pound
8. Erik Satie - Some Works
9. Debussy - La Mer
9.5. Stravinsky - Le Sacre Du Printemps
10 Steve Reich - Music For 18 Musicians


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 11, 2013)

Off the top of my head so might not be my top 10 as such but I've found all these albums inspiring to some degree.

Crystal Method - Vegas
Shpongle - Are you Shpongled?
Leftfield - Leftism
Prodigy - Fat of the land
BT - Movement in still life
John Powell - How to train your dragon
Massive Attack - Mezzanine
Sorten Muld - Mark II
Niyaz - Niyaz
Gnarls Barkley - St. Elsewhere


----------



## guitarman1960 (Oct 11, 2013)

Some great stuff on lists here!!
Nice to see a few mentions for Jimi and Led Zep, and also another for Mahavishnu Orchestra! Birds of Fire, and Visions of the Emerald Beyond are both staggering albums. Anyone who hasn't heard them, they are well worth a listen. John Mclaughlin and Billy Cobham, unreal musicianship and creativity. :D


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 11, 2013)

Good albums, here are mine, in no particular order:

1. Speak & Spell, Depeche Mode
2. Waving Not Drowning, Rupert Hine
3. Conan The Barbarian, Basil Poledouris
4. Ghost In The Machine, The Police
5. Gone To Earth, David Sylvian
6. Cleanse Fold And Manipulate, Skinny Puppy
7. Thriller, Michael Jackson
8. Joshua Tree, U2
9. Highway To Hell, AC/DC
10. Time, E.L.O.

And, of course, there are a lot more but these are dear to me 


ARGH, of course, Oxygene by JMJ!


----------



## kenm (Oct 11, 2013)

Many of my favorites are in the lists above; here's some more. I'm surprised how hard it is to limit my list to ten.

1. Caterwaul - Portent Hue
2. Jane's Addiction - Nothing's Shocking
3. Hélène Grimaud playing Brahms Op. 116-119 (Erato)
4. Rickie Lee Jones (self titled)
5. Sky Cries Mary - A Return to the Inner Experience
6. Material - Hallucination Engine
7. Konstantin Scherbakov playing Shostakovich' Op. 87 preludes & fugues
8. Henryk Górecki - Symphony #3 (Zinman)
9. Silversun Pickups - Carnavas
10. Dessa - A Badly Broken Code


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 11, 2013)

One of 10 top 10 lists 
1A . Beethoven Symphonies - Nikolaus Harnoncourt Cycle from 2008 especially . 
1B . Mozart - Magic Flute .
2 . Wagner - Ring Cycle .
3 . Shostakovich Symphonies . 
4 . Rachmaninoff's Piano Concertos.
5 . John Williams - Star Wars , Superman . 
6 . Hans Zimmer - The Prince of Egypt , Gladiator . 
7 . Mahler - Symphonies , esp No 8 .
8 . Tony Macalpine - Maximum Security . 
9 . David Arnold - Stargate .
10 . John Corigliano - The Red Violin .
10B. Jerry Goldsmith - Star Trek . 

Painfully limiting , missing out countless Album's , but decided to pick some from different periods of my musical life .


----------



## Harzmusic (Oct 12, 2013)

Hm... This is a tough one. At this moment I would go for this list:

1. Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
2. Steven Wilson - Grace For Drowning
3. Pat Metheny Group - Pat Metheny Group
4. Sting - All This Time (2001 live album)
5. John Williams - Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
6. J.S. Bach - Mass in B-Minor (not really as a CD, but as a concert)
7. Antonin Dvorák - Stabat Mater (Same here, If you have the chance to catch a live performance - do it)
8. Panzerballett - Starke Stücke (Crazy progressive death jazz from Germany)
9. John Powell - How To Train Your Dragon
10. Howard Shore - The Lord Of The Rings

But there are so many more to add...


----------



## re-peat (Oct 12, 2013)

Fascinating how different we all are, isn’t it? And how mysteriously and multi-morphically the mesmerizing magic of music manifests itself in the minds and memories of men and menwo. (I’m training for the Annual Alliteration Competition, here in the village.) See, I don’t recognize myself ― even in part ― in any of the above lists. A couple of titles, here and there, yes, but not a single list which contains more than two or three entries that I would ever consider for my own. Which goes like this:

*Beethoven / Symphonies* (N. Harnoncourt)
Indescribably important to me. I own 7 sets already and I will undoubtedly buy 7 more in the future, but the Harnoncourt remains special. As for the music: language fails. As does my brain.
A quick by-the-way suggestion, a recent discovery: Les Dissonances (cond. by David Grimal) in Beethoven’s 5th and 7th and the Violin Concerto. Wonderful.

*Charles Mingus / The Great Paris Concert 1964*
I’ve never been more grateful for microphones being present and turned on during a concert. Granted, they were bad and/or faulty microphones, but they did capture something very, very special indeed. Desert Island stuff, without a doubt. (And so are his "Changes One" and "Changes Two" albums.)

*Brahms / 2nd Piano Concerto* (Emil Gilels, BPO, Jochum)
Greatest piano-concerto ever, I think. Absolutely perfect from start to finish. Not a week goes by without me needing a shot of this music.
I’ve since bought several other versions ― Hélène Grimaud’s new one with the Wiener Philharmoniker only this very morning in fact (something of a disappointment on first hearing though, I must admit) ―, but the Gilels was my first and, as such, the most important one. It is often the way.

*Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky* (Columbia)
If any music made me what I am, this is it. Stravinsky, to me, is what music is all about. I can’t think of any other composer or musician who has such a hold on me, every single day. If I’m allowed some music in my final hour, it’ll be Stravinsky’s.

*The Beatles / White Album*
Even though I’ve gone off The Beatles somewhat (well, quite a bit actually: it’s been years since I reached for any of their music), I do remember, very vividly, them being tremendously important to me. There was a time no other music mattered quite as much. They must be included here. (Could also have picked ‘Revolver’ or ‘Abbey Road’, by the way.)

*Frank Zappa / Läther*
I only name “Lâther” as a _pars pro toto_ for his entire catalogue. Zappa, to me, is unquestionably the greatest American composer ever. By quite some distance. And one of the five most important composers of the previous century. And one of the most brilliant musical minds in the entire history of music. Opinion is still very much divided on the subject, I’m aware of it and I wouldn’t want to have to feed the anti-Zappa brigade, but time will prove me right. I know it.
To put it in perspective: I’d rather part with my entire Shostakovitch collection, and all my Mahlers, Gershwins, Tchaikovsky’s, Milhauds and Richard Strausses, and even my much-treasured Prokofievs and Bartoks, then I would ever want to give up a single Zappa album. That’s how much the man means to me. Un-be-lie-va-ble composer and musician.

*John Williams / Superman*
Could have chosen a few other titles here too, but it is the “Superman” OST ― and particularly its second half (from “March of the Villains” onwards) ― which, to me, offers the richest, most complete and telling example of Williams’ rare and baffling genius. And I use the word ‘genius’ in the most discriminating and selective sense possible here. Williams is a genius, Aaron Copland isn’t. And neither are Rimsky-Korsakov, Holst, DeFalla, Smetana, Rossini or Carl Maria Von Weber.
Now, I don’t care much for anything the man wrote since “Hook” ― his final tour de force, as far as I’m concerned ― but that doesn’t diminish my undying admiration, awe, respect and gratitude for all the fabulous and sublime music which flowed from his pen during the period when he appeared to be in a near-constant state of grace: from “Jaws” up until “Hook”.

*John Kander & Fred Ebb / Cabaret* (musical director and arrangements: *Ralph Burns*)
I’d love to include several musicals (“Hello Dolly”, “Sweet Charity”, “West Side Story”, “My Fair Lady”, “The Sound Of Music”) but I picked “Cabaret” because (a) it’s filled with faultless and phenomenally good music (and performances!) and (b) it gives me chance to put the spotlight once again on Ralph Burns, musician extra-ordinaire.
I’ve devoured musicals. Over and over again. Still do. The ones mentioned here all have had an enormous influence on me.

*John Coltrane / Live At Village Vanguard* (with Eric Dolphy, who makes his second appearance in this list. And I wish there was room for a third: “Out To Lunch”)
I bought this when I wasn’t ready for it, but the thing grew on me and now I couldn’t live without it. Many people get all nervous and restless when you feed them jazz, but for some reason, with me it has the most soothing effect. Even free jazz: it calms me down. One car horn too many in traffic, or someone raising his/her voice, or a barking dog, or a crying child in a restaurant: I can’t take it. None of it. I flee. But I can listen for hours on end to free jazz: blissfully, completely relaxed and very happy.

*Johann Sebastian Bach / Brandenburg Concertos* (still looking for my definitive version, but Harnoncourt will more than do till then)
Bach. What can one say. Abstract musical invention of the highest order, isn’t it? 

*Franz Schubert / Symphony nr.9 in C Major (“The Great”)* (Mark Minkowsky & Les Musiciens du Louvre)
The greatest post-Beethoven symphony in my opinion. The 8th ("Die Unvollendente”) may be far more popular, but I get much more musical pleasure from listening to this one. It’s an amazing avalanche of inspired ideas. 

Damn, that’s eleven already and I feel I still haven’t properly started with this. *Thelonious Monk, Franz Waxman, The Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band, Miles Davis, The Kinks, Bowie, Chick Corea, André Popp, Maurice Ravel, César Franck, Jon Brion, Raymond Scott, Bill Evans, John Zorn, Randy Newman, John Barry, Burt Bacharach, Brian Wilson, W.A. Mozart* … (which reminds me, did you know that Mozart’s true, official middle name was not ‘Amadeus’ but ‘Wolfgangus Theophilus’? Apparently, ‘Amadeus’ doesn’t even appear in his officially registered name, which reads _Johann Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart_. Both ‘Amadeus’ and ‘Theophilus’ mean the exact same thing, one is derived from Latin and the other from Greek, and in German they both mean ‘Gottlieb’, which is the name he often used himself, but still: Wolfgang Theophilus Mozart? Not quite the same ring, is it?)

_


----------



## nikolas (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Prokofiev Concerto No.2, No. 3 - Demidenko - Hyperion Records

for my by far the best recording of these two fabulous concertos. The music is stunning, the ideas of Prokofiev are as vivid as they should be and the pianist is giving his everything!

2. dEUS the ideal crash

I adore dEUS. I have been following them since the late 90s, and I've been very impressed with their evolution! This record has such an amazing production, in terms of orchestration, sound, mixing, etc which I think is simply marvelous!

3. Stravinsky double CD, ballet music, cond. Bernstein, with the Israeli Philharmonia.

I know that most do not enjoy this performance, but somehow Bernstein with his more "pop" (???) approach hit the nail in the head with these works...

4. Savvopoulos (Greek artist, but relatively well known), Acharnis.

The story of "Acharnis" from Aristophanis (ancient author) with the music of Savvopoulos. Amazing songs that I've been listening to, for the most part of my life!

5. Pink Floyd, atom heart mother.

No other comments. The A side of the record is FUCKING BRILLIANT

6. Jean Michel Jarre - Randevous

A revolution inside me. Randevous 2 is miraculous from every sense of the word! I do agree that he could've done so much more (JMJ I mean), but who cares? He did this. And zoolook... and waiting for ... oh.. ok...

7. Queen - Miracle

It was the first record I got from Queen (before Freedy passed away) and it stuck with me through all these years. I understand the value of News of the world and Night at the opera, and all the innuendos in there, but none the less I adore what they've done with all the bits and pieces in there.

8. John Barry - Dancing with wolves

Everybody's got a secret love, right? Mine was this movie... Stolen, staring a dreaded actor in there (<- who might actually be reading this! :D Come on... he did Waterworld after that... :D), but the music... Oh the music... Such sensitive things going on in there...

9. Radiohead - Ok Computer

I think that I should not be the only one here.

10. My own stuff when it comes out! :D

Really... If I don't love my stuff who will? And if I can change on my own, who would change me?

PS. Notice the no jazz experience here, right?


----------



## AC986 (Oct 12, 2013)

Kind of Blue

Revolver

Wheels of Fire

Truth

Ars Longa Vita Brevis

Immediate Lets You In

Hot Rats

Brandenburg Concertos 1 To 6

Led Zeppelin II

Hunky Dory

Black Sabbath


This amp goes to 11.


----------



## Arbee (Oct 12, 2013)

re-peat @ Sun Oct 13 said:


> Fascinating how different we all are, isn’t it? And how mysteriously and multi-morphically the mesmerizing magic of music manifests itself in the minds and memories of men and menwo. (I’m training for the Annual Alliteration Competition, here in the village.) See, I don’t recognize myself ― even in part ― in any of the above lists. A couple of titles, here and there, yes, but not a single list which contains more than two or three entries that I would ever consider for my own.


And therein lies the midpoint of the matter regarding many of the multiplicitous and monotonous mumblings that never reach mutuality on this forum (OK, I tried :oops: ).

.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 12, 2013)

Arbee @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> re-peat @ Sun Oct 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating how different we all are, isn’t it? And how mysteriously and multi-morphically the mesmerizing magic of music manifests itself in the minds and memories of men and menwo. (I’m training for the Annual Alliteration Competition, here in the village.) See, I don’t recognize myself ― even in part ― in any of the above lists. A couple of titles, here and there, yes, but not a single list which contains more than two or three entries that I would ever consider for my own.
> ...



I find it great that there are so many different views, and tastes here. Since joining this forum, I have been exposed to numerous composers I would never have heard of. Even in this thread I haven't heard of most of the music and look forward to giving it a listen. You can tell from my list above that my early musical tastes were rather one dimensional and this forum has changed that.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 13, 2013)

Cool thread. Am gonna go listen to a few of the suggestions I don't know later.

My random ten in no real order (and I'll wager I've forgotten something important).

Man on Fire - Harry Gregson-Williams
Wide Angle - Hybrid
Monsters OST - Jon Hopkins
So Tough - Saint Etienne
Return of the Jedi - John Williams
Living Room Songs - Olafur Arnalds
I Choose Noise - Hybrid
Fantasia on Thomas Tallis et al - Vaughan Williams (cond. Neville Marriner)
Please - Pet Shop Boys
Lamb - Lamb
Chill Out - The KLF

An odd mix.


----------



## DaddyO (Oct 13, 2013)

SymphonicSamples @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> One of 10 top 10 lists
> 1A . Beethoven Symphonies - Nikolaus Harnoncourt Cycle from 2008 especially .
> 1B . Mozart - Magic Flute .
> 2 . Wagner - Ring Cycle .
> ...



Ditto on Rachmaninov's piano concertos 2 and 3, with a nod towards those above who mentioned Toto IV.

1. Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 2 (my best first love in orchestral classical music at the age of 17)

2. Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3

3. Brahms Symphony No. 1

4. Tchaikovsky Swan Lake

5. Tchaikovsky Serenade For Strings

6. Beethoven Symphony No. 9

7. Beethoven Symphony No. 7

8. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5.

9. Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5

10. Rimsky-Korsikov Sheherazade

plus, like all of you, too many more to mention


----------



## Musicologo (Oct 13, 2013)

Sérgio Godinho - Domingo no Mundo
Jorge Palma - Só
Yann Tiersen - Amelie soundtrack
Satie - Complete piano works
Chopin - Nocturnes
Tchaikowsky - Nutcracker
Manu Chao - Clandestino
José Afonso - Baladas e Canções
Danny Elfman - Edward Scissorhands
Dulce Pontes - O primeiro Canto


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 14, 2013)

doctornine @ 11th October 2013 said:


> And the above illustrates my point : Wardruna.
> 
> Never heard them before, a bit of quick googling and I'm hearing something I've never heard before that I like very much.
> 
> =o



Hey, glad you found something in my list. Enjoy Wardruna! :D


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 14, 2013)

here're just the Bands (in no particular order):

Queen - "Best of Vol. II"
Atreyu - "A Death-Grip On Yesterday"
Pantera - "Reinventing Hell"
Megadeth - "Rust in Peace" & "Countdown to Extinction"
Dream Theater - "Images and Words"
Killswitch Engage - "The End of Heartache" & "As Daylight dies"
Led Zeppelin + Page & Plant - almost everything


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 14, 2013)

Some but not all - 

Equinox - Sergio Mendes & Brazil 66 (having John Pisano on guitar and Larry Levine engineering in the days when two and sometimes three albums were released in one year)

On The Threshold Of A Dream - The Moody Blues (but I got them all around that time)

Flatt and Scruggs with The Foggy Mountain Boys - Themselves

Hymns of the 49th Parallel - k.d.lang (Canada? I can but shrug my shoulders)

Strangers In The Night - Frank Sinatra

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

Human Racing - Nik Kershaw

Into The Twangy-First Century - Run C&W

The Best Of The First 10 Years - Elvis Costello

For A Few Dollars More (Sound Track) - Ennio Morricone


Hmm! I'm so old and there are so many :(


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 14, 2013)

Meet the Beatles and Sgt.Peppers
Axis Bold as Love and Band of Gypsys Live @ Fillmore
Love Supreme
Bitches Brew(extended)
The Downward Spiral and all of the various remixes
Bartok String Quartets(Emerson)
Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky
Almost anything from Herbie Hancock
almost anything by King Tubby,Sly and Robbie Mad Professor etc.....
lots of Fania Allstars,Eddie Palmeri,Tito Puente 
lately Chucho Valdez (an immensely talented pianist! )

and many many more........................ :D


----------



## Saxer (Oct 14, 2013)

- jungle book (i got the vinyl when i was seven)
- billy cobham stratus
- frank sinatra main event and sinatra with strings
- spyro gyra morning dance
- lee ritenour in rio
- john barry goldfinger etc
- henry mancini br. at tiffanys and pink panther
- pink floyd dark side of the moon and wish you were here
- donald fagen the nightfly
- earth wind & fire fantasy
- john williams jurrasic park

oops, already ten? i just started... have to mention charlie parker, george benson, nelson riddle, beatles, alan parson, chick corea, oscar peterson and and and...


----------

